# 2 broken Helix HCA400 MKII - repair



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey all.

I was selling two Helix HCA400 MKII amps for a friend - one operating well, the other was dead (power lights on, x-over / output not on). He gave me the amps for letting me store / work on his car in my garage for a few months.

Before driving from SF > LA for the holidays, I temporarily installed the good one in my system front stage, and immediately noticed an improvement over the JL XD600 amp i had been using - which wasn't too bad, but a bit "thin" sounding.

anyway, today, the Helix stopped working on a short drive. Checked everything, was all ok, but it was same condition as the other - no output lights.

So, my questions are:

Are they worth getting repaired?

Where could i get them repaired?

I'm assuming that since they are old-school style with discrete components, easy access, etc., someone with better skills than I could diagnose and repair them.

If i did get them repaired, I'd most likely use one in my system, but it would be a major rewire to install it...

Anyway, any thoughts on this would be appreciated.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

I can buy them if you are ready to sell

Sent from my Find 5


----------



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

piyush7243 said:


> I can buy them if you are ready to sell
> 
> Sent from my Find 5


I'll consider that if having them repaired is too much of a pain.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you cant find anyone local to repair them you can always send them to me.


----------



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> If you cant find anyone local to repair them you can always send them to me.


Message sent...


----------

